# Meet Gaffer :D



## easyluckyxfreex (Jun 26, 2011)

I've had him for about two months now, I think. I got him from a pet store and completely lucked out on him. He's a complete sweetheart, and I gained his trust after only about a week of handling. Of course I've been taking him almost everywhere i go in the house but its so hard to put him down sometimes. He's so cute haha. I figured this would be the place to go to share my obsession with my new baby and not feel totally crazy. 
I only really have one picture to share though, since my cameras out of power right now.


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

What a precious pokey ball  Congrats on your new addition


----------



## easyluckyxfreex (Jun 26, 2011)

Thanks  we're totally in love with eachother. Sometimes he'll just sprawl on my bed and let me rub under his belly.


----------



## mizgoldstein (Feb 12, 2011)

aww omggg soo adorable!!! congrats!! 

haha hedgieonboard - I read that sentence really quick and thought you said "congrats on your new addiction" and I started laughing cause I was like yes, what an accurate way to describe your love for your hedgie! :lol: we are all hedgie addicts! 

easyluckyfree - I'll be looking for more pictures and stories about little Gaffer so keep us updated! and congrats again!


----------



## easyluckyxfreex (Jun 26, 2011)

Haha I thought the same thing too xD he's defiantely my addiction. He's all curled up next to me right now. I can feel his little feet moving against my arm


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

mizgoldstein said:


> aww omggg soo adorable!!! congrats!!
> 
> haha hedgieonboard - I read that sentence really quick and thought you said "congrats on your new addiction" and I started laughing cause I was like yes, what an accurate way to describe your love for your hedgie! :lol: we are all hedgie addicts!
> 
> That's totally true too, they are addicting :lol:


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

Little "Mr. Grumpy Let Me Sleep" is adorable!


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Such a little cutie!!! So glad you guys are bonding.


----------



## easyluckyxfreex (Jun 26, 2011)

Gaffer did the cutesy thing today. I put him on the ground to run around my room for a bit and I watched as he ran head first into my nightstand. I couldn't help but giggle at him haha. He wasn't hurt luckily though, just a little dazed at first. Silly hedgie


----------



## easyluckyxfreex (Jun 26, 2011)

I've finally got new pictures to share of Gaffer  I just took them about twenty mintues ago, Gaffer was being a bit camera shy at first, but i got a few ones of his face when I picked him up haha. Enjoy


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

He's a cutie!  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## panda (May 23, 2011)

so cute!!! so glad you two are bonding so well


----------



## easyluckyxfreex (Jun 26, 2011)

Me too. I suprised me how easily I gained his trust haha. He's currently using me as a slide haha


----------



## panda (May 23, 2011)

haha i love when Norma does that.. slides down my side or leg to get to the bed/couch. they do the cutest things. :lol:


----------



## easyluckyxfreex (Jun 26, 2011)

I know right? Haha. I have this empty box at the end of my bed, and he loves to jump from my mattress into it. So funny


----------



## panda (May 23, 2011)

haha, they are little klutzy things its cute to watch them run around


----------



## easyluckyxfreex (Jun 26, 2011)

I know right? Haha. I love him so much  whenever he's scared he comes running to hide in under my arm. "mommy! Mommy! Hide me me from the scary noises!"


----------



## shortnerdy (Jul 3, 2011)

Awwwww so sweet! Glad you are having an easy time with her.


----------



## easyluckyxfreex (Jun 26, 2011)

Him, and yeah. I'm glad too  I just changed his bed today from bedding to a nice gray lining and almost as soon as I put him down he annoited on the thing haha xD


----------

